# Common?



## Jake2150 (Mar 1, 2021)

Thought this was a Sawyers Crystal Blueing til I washed it and read “Death to all bugs!”  Site search didn’t turn up any info. Anyone come across these? Thanks 
-Jake


----------



## nhpharm (Mar 1, 2021)

Very scarce bottle.  I've seen two over the years...one was just like yours and the other looked a touch earlier and was cornflower blue.  I would think that it would be a pretty desirable bottle.


----------



## Timelypicken (Mar 1, 2021)

Common or not it’s really cool


----------



## Poison_Us (Mar 31, 2021)

This is a KX-? Bug poison. Would have to do a lot of digging to see if this is documented or not.  But initial hunt has not found it yet. Bug Poison and Formaldehyde bottles are the only 2 classification we have that go by its contents rather than bottle shape. Not sure the reasoning behind it.


----------

